# Boot Camp: XP "Welcome" Hangs for 3 Minutes



## seanscot (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello,

I started this topic on 'Mac-Forums.com' but they seemed to have run out of ideas or have lost interest. I'm hoping someone here can help me. I'll post all of what was said:

I'm Chauncey:



Chauncey said:


> I've had lots of trouble with my Windows installs on my Boot Camp partitions. With Vista, I've had to reformat pretty much a couple months after the first install, every time. It would eventually just stop loading the desktop. This is not the point of my post though. I am currently running XP, which I prefer to Vista. My problem now is the same as the first time I tried Boot Camp and installed XP (and found no solution to, hence the Vista option). XP takes FOREVER to load. After it's started it runs great. Takes only seconds to load from the partition selection screen to the Windows loading screen. Windows loading has a reasonable time (10ish seconds?). Then the blue "Welcome" screen shows up along with the standard sound. This Welcome screen takes up to 3 minutes to go away to finally show the desktop. I know people are having larger problems than I, but I have to restart into XP many almost every day and this is just way too long to have to wait when XP starts in a reasonable amount of time on any PC. Some observations: Before installing all of the necessary Windows Updates, this was not a problem, so I wonder if it is a driver issue. Also, even with all of the Windows Updates installed, booting the partition in Fusion, the boot time is not a problem at all, which I find strange.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas what this could be? Is there a way I can check if XP is getting hung up on a driver?
> 
> ...





chscag said:


> I don't think it's getting hung up on a driver. That would probably cause Windows to crash.
> 
> More than likely you have something that's starting when Windows boots and is holding up the loading of the desktop. The culprit could very well be your Anti Virus software. Check your AV software and make sure you have not selected the option to "scan the system" when it starts. If that's turned on, it will not load the desktop until the scan is finished. Change it to "manual".
> 
> ...





Chauncey said:


> Thank you for the reply. My virus scan is Microsoft Security Essentials. I did not see an option to enable (or disable) a startup scan. I've also had this problem in the past when I was not using MSE, but McAfee. Again, there is no unreasonable wait when I start my Boot Camp partition in Fusion... Why would it be different in a virtual machine than a real machine?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Sean






Chauncey said:


> Interesting stuff on VM. Didn't know it should be faster. I Googled every file that loads in the System Configuration's Startup tab. I unchecked a few things that looked unnecessary, but I still have the same problem. I have nothing attached to my iMac save for my mouse and keyboard. There are some interesting things in the "System" option of the Event Viewer. Pretty consistently listed are the same four flags, 2 Errors and 2 Warnings. The dates on them seem almost a day off (into the future?) though, so I'm not sure if they are from the startup or just random things that happen in the background.
> 
> Warnings:
> "BTHUSB: Windows cannot store Bluetooth link keys on the local transceiver because it cannot determine whether proper security is enabled for the device."
> ...


That's as far as the conversation ever got. Please help me. I will be very grateful. 

Thank you.


----------



## xul (Dec 16, 2009)

Hm.. How much space is partitioned on the iMac for XP?
And how big is the hard drive? RPM?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you installed Apple software, ie. iTunes, in the Windows partition? Have you loaded all the iMac drivers, and the Bootcamp software in Windows? Are you on a wireless network? Have you ever connected to a network server, or shared folder in Windows and not disconnected before turning Windows off?


----------

